

Ask HN: What is considered a solo-founder unicorn? - sixQuarks

A startup unicorn is one worth at least $1 billion.  That being the case, what would be the criteria for a solo-founder&#x2F;lifestyle business unicorn?<p>I&#x27;m thinking a solo-founder who has no employees and makes $1 million&#x2F;year profit would fit the bill.   Any examples of this?
======
paulhauggis
It would most likely need to be only software based.

I run a million dollar company now and because physical products are involved,
I can't do everything myself and I now have another business partner. We have
no employees. It's a pure lifestyle business.

I automated a ton of the business with software that I wrote (otherwise I
would need to hire employees), but some things just can't be automated and
require a person to do the work.

------
SQL2219
drudgereport.com

